# Pricing frameless shower doors.



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Frameless doors are not cheap, custom frameless doors are very not cheap. You have to decide what you need. Standard sizes of anything will be less than custom.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Makes sense, I don't mind spending a bit more for custom but if off the shelf is "way" cheaper, I'll design with that in mind.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Clutchcargo said:


> Makes sense, I don't mind spending a bit more for custom but if off the shelf is "way" cheaper, I'll design with that in mind.


To find out, contact a local showerglass place and get an estimate from them. You have more flexibility with a bypass slider then fixed glass with a door. Prices can vary on the same shower as it's based on the type of enclosure you pick.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Frameless shower doors appear to be the most costly. I see a lot of them installed on showers I do but I don't get involved with that aspect anymore. There may well be standard sizes available and that would be easy enough to find out.

On the other hand "standard" shower doors are very flexible to install. A single unit is made to fit a range of opening dimensions with a single unit. The single units are standardized and come in many sizes but those standard sizes will fit a broad range of openings. The by-pass doors are easiest to work with but even the pivot doors offer a lot of flexibility.

I just replaced my own shower door recently and the pivot door I used would fit into any opening with a variance of about two inches and still work great.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I retiled my shower last year. You can stop by one of the apron stores and get some idea of the prices for the frameless bypass and pivot doors. Or just google them. Finish and the type of glass will affect the cost. Like Bud said, they have some give as far as installation. 
The true frameless enclosures, where you don't see any metal but the hinges and pull bar are custom and very expensive.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Good stuff, 
I see a broad range of prices ranging from about $6-800 for a simple 1 sided shower to over $2k with inline and return panels. It looks like there are a lot of discounts to be had if buying online.


----------



## leungw (Apr 20, 2009)

Clutchcargo said:


> It looks like there are a lot of discounts to be had if buying online.


Don't forget shipping cost, which can be quite high for these bulk items.
We did our bathroom in July and got the cheapest frameless slider made by Kohler (Fluence series?). HD's website had a free shipping promo at the time and I think it was about $280 after tax. The door handles feel cheap but ok otherwise.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

You should check out Wilson Glass online. They cater to DIY'ers and supposedly can save you a lot of money. I was going to use them when I redid my small bathroom but the sink my wife picked was a little large and there was no room for door swing. I had to go with a shower curtain and it has worked out well. I had a framed shower door before and we used to get mold in the shower because the door was always closed. More air flow with the curtain and no mold. Curtain could be a good solution for a small space as it makes the bathroom look bigger too when it is folded back.


----------



## glasssteamsauna (Oct 20, 2011)

Custom frameless showers may appear to be more costly, however, they are far more rigid and last exponentially longer. I think every home has had one of those framed or semi-frameless off the shelf showers, that after some time the door becomes jammed. when one quotes on a custom shower, it is usually the case that the glass is a thicker gauge. The way i see it is, buying better quality for a slightly higher price is far wiser.

See http://www.continentalsa.co for more info


----------



## zman76 (Jan 11, 2012)

*This is what i did*

I also was considering doing something custom in my bathroom. I had called several places and got some quotes. But then the stress of life took over and i just ordered my shower doors online. 
http://www.eframelessshowerdoors.com


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Custom shower door 24 x 65 + Side glass for 1/2 wall 24" x 30" with hinges and grab handle you are looking at a bill for at least $800 not installed. 

In order to be frameless the glass has to be 3/8" thick minimum, so buying online runs into shipping costs.

I wouldn't even think about a custom shower frameless door ordered online, stick with your local glass vender/contractor, that way you can see first hand the quality of the hinges and grab handle. 

Mark


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

i wish there was a wilsonglass like shop on the east coast.. $450 shipping from CA kills the east coasters.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

In an earlier post I said I was going to buy from Wilson Glass but had to go with a shower curtain because of door swing. When I looked at them it seems you buy all the hardware from them and they have deals with glass co's all around the country. You pick the glass up locally to save on freight but they send all the info on where to drill the holes and cut the glass to the local glass co.


----------



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

They're not cheap.
You may remember one of my earlier posts:

_We considered both options--frameless and framed---for our bath _[COLOR=blue !important]_remodel_[/COLOR]_ but we opted out primarily due to cost. A frameless door (including installation) would have cost about $2000 and increased our total remodeling costs by almost 35%. The framed door we looked at was closer to $1000 with installation, but it still would have increased costs significantly. We decided to stick with the __[COLOR=blue !important]shower curtain_[/COLOR]_._ 

Our bathroom was also approximately 5 x 7 and really didn't have the room for a swinging door. Good luck with a workaround.


----------

